# Drag Kinfe v. Tangential Plotters- Please Help



## saintsbirdman (Jul 28, 2010)

I am looking at buying a Summa cutter. It seems like the more I understand the differences between their 3 lines of cutter the more uncertain which one I want. I understand that the baseline series doesn't have any "bells and whistles." Then the middle of the road has some of those bells and whistles but no Tangential cutting. Then the high end series has all the bells and whistles plus Tangential cutting. My only concern is should I spend the $6500 to get the widest format baseline plotter or spend $6000 to get the smallest width high end Tangential cutter?
I will mostly be cutting vinyl for signs, banners, and vehicles/boats. I really have no plans of doing any sandblast mask. 
I am just looking for some real world experience from someone that has used both methods of cutting. Is not having tangential cutting that big of a deal when cutting small letters?

Sorry for rambling on just want to make as informed a decision as I can.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Based on the info you provided in relation to your intended use,
I would say tangential cutting capability would not be required.
Besides, it just adds something else, another motor, that can fail at the most inoportune moment.

The less working parts the better in my book, means less to go wrong. Easier for user to fix if something does go wrong.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

This will help you: Drag and tangential cutting | Comp Graph


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I used both to do the same jobs and i deal in very small items. Unless u are going to do a lot of letters or very irregular shapes below 1/8 " u will see no difference. I routinely cut items below .04 with a roland drag knife with total success. These are not letters but normal geometric shapes. I finally sold my summa tangental cutter it was overkill. Wider is better in the sign world.


----------

